# Topics > Arts >  Will you choose a life-size sex doll as a garage kit?

## qiouxdoll

As we all know, the price of Garage Kits is generally very high. Because of the size, it is not affordable for the general collectors. Because the size and materials require labor to be produced for a long time, the price has always been their biggest consumption limit.

In contrast, the exquisitely crafted *silicone sex dolls* have a simulated appearance and touch, and the delicate makeup of the face can also be a good expression of the character’s beauty, and the price is more approachable and gradually attracts many anime lovers. But why is the market for such valuable art goods small? Mainly due to the label of the sex doll, if one day we can let the *solid sex doll* tear off the label of the sex toy, there will be more affordable real entity to do the image development.

----------

